# Dấu hiệu trẻ sơ sinh ngủ không ngon giấc



## sokitium (11/12/18)

*Tác hại tới trẻ sơ sinh ngủ không ngon giấc*

Cân nặng suy giảm, chậm lớn, còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng
Não bộ chậm phát triển: Giấc ngủ của con không ngon, không sâu giấc thì sẽ dẫn đến việc con bị chậm nhận thức hơn những đứa trẻ khác




​

Dễ bị rối loạn cảm xúc: bé dễ cáu khỉnh, kém điều tiết cảm xúc
Ảnh hưởng đến giờ giấc của người lớn, nhất là người mẹ, phải thường xuyên thức dậy ddeerdoox dành con , việc này cũng ảnh hưởng đến tinh thần người mẹ, dễ mắc phải chứng trầm cảm sau sinh
Các chuyên gia cho biết, giác ngủ có liên quan mật thiết tới sự phát triển của trẻ, ảnh hưởng tới sự phát triển thể chất, trí tuệ sau này. Vì thế, mẹ cần chú ý về vấn đề này để khắc phục sớm cho con

*Nguyên nhân nào khiến trẻ sơ sinh khó ngủ?*

Một số nguyên nhân bên dưới có thể gây ra hiện tượng khó ngủ ở bé. Bố mẹ có thể lưu ý thêm:
*Lý do vật lí*

Chỗ ngủ cho bé không tốt do nhiệt độ ánh sáng không đảm bảo, âm thanh , tiếng động tác động vào bé quá nhiều
Mặc những bộ đồ ngủ chật chội, không thoải mái cũng gây ra vấn đề này
Bỉm giấy mặc cho con lúc đi ngủ không được khô thoáng gây khó chịu




​*Lý do về sinh lí*

Bé bị đói cũng làm cho giấc ngủ không tốt, vì thiếu chất nuôi dưỡng tinh thần trong lúc bé ngủ
Vui choi nhiều quá vào buổi ngày cũng khiến tinh thần hưng phấn khó ngủ
Do bé thường phải xa vòng tay mẹ, thiếu sự quan tâm từ người thân cũng khiến bé khó ngủ
Do cơ thể thiếu chất như canxi, sắt, kẽm, Viatmin D
*>>> Xem thêm giải pháp cho: *_*trẻ khóc dạ đề*_
*Đi tìm giải pháp cho giấc ngủ của con *

Những giải pháp sau đây sẽ phần nào giúp con bạn ngủ ngon hơn:

Cần có 1 chỗ để con ngủ thật sự thoải mái, yên tĩnh, không quá sáng
Bộ đồ ngủ cho bé cũng phải mmeemf mại, dễ chịu
Hạn chế cho con chơi quá nhiều trước khi đi ngủ. Mẹ nên căn giờ chơi với giờ đi ngủ của con để có biện pháp phù hợp
Đảm bảo cữ bú không để trẻ đói
Bổ sung dưỡng chất cần thiết, cho con bú trước khi đi ngủ, cần chọn môi trường phù hợp với bé
Bổ sung bữa ăn với các chất cần thiết như: canxi, kẽm, sắt, vitamin D.
Ngoài ra, có giải pháp cho vấn đề con khó ngủ, giấc ngủ koong ngon, hay căng thẳng mẹ còn có thể tham khảo thêm sản phẩm từ sữa non soki tium. Với hoạt chất nuôi dưỡng, và giúp thư giãn tình thần. Các triệu chứng sẽ dứt điểm hẳn sau một thời gian sử dụng

_*Soki Tium*_ giúp cung cấp 2 thành phần: Đạm sữa thủy phân Lactium và Sữa non Colostrum:

Lactium là một loại decapeptid thủy phân từ casein sữa có tác động làm dịu những căng thẳng, lo âu và mang đến giấc ngủ trọn vẹn cho trẻ. Chính Lactium là một trong những lý do tạo nên cảm giác thoải mái, an dịu của trẻ sau khi bú mẹ, giúp con dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ.
Colostrum bổ sung những kháng thể và dinh dưỡng thiết yếu cho sự phát triển những năm tháng đầu đời trẻ, giúp con tăng cường đề kháng trước các bệnh thường gặp.


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Một nguyên nhân khá thường gặp ở trẻ mất ngủ là do thiếu canxi , vì trẻ em nhu cầu canxi rất lớn. Vì vậy các bà mẹ nên tham khảo một số thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé.


----------

